# Measuring Board Holder



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

Got tired of trying to do 4 things at once when I was trying to get a fish pic. 

Tim at Gulf Breeze Fabricators [(850) 554-6172] took my idea and turned it around overnight.

Thanks Tim!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks awesome. Just picked up my pa today and was thinking about something like that. Do you mind if I ask how much that was. If you don't want to publicly share maybe in a pm?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I like it! Great idea.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

very nice thanks for sharing did u make that measuring board?


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

http://vimeo.com/7251852

Here's the link to the video with all the details on how to make the board. 

Barrett


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

It looks sturdy and probably wouldn't need it but I'm paranoid. . Id probably drill a hole and tie it down. I would be scared of it falling off with a crazy fish.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Barret I need to make a smaller one for the outback


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

looks great and the best part about the board it floats


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

very cool Barret!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ahhhh I didn't think it would float Anyone willing to make one for me ill pay..? 
I saw the video just don't have the proper tools or skills lol


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a board, I could make you one in a couple weeks when I get back from vacation. I helped build Bbarton's.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Ardiemus said:


> I have a board, I could make you one in a couple weeks when I get back from vacation. I helped build Bbarton's.


I'm going to try and make one myself...although I may go the route of Oxbeast and enlist some help if that's cool. Pretty sure I can do it...


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

EODangler said:


> I'm going to try and make one myself...although I may go the route of Oxbeast and enlist some help if that's cool. Pretty sure I can do it...


there very easy to make, im gonna mod my and cut some of the bottom board off so when i put big reds on there it dont pinch the tail at all! some tournament dont allow pinched tails, also if u put in silicone on the inside edges to seal, dont put it on the edge with the start of the ruler sticker will be or it will hard to get 0 on the edge.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

bbarton13 said:


> there very easy to make, im gonna mod my and cut some of the bottom board off so when i put big reds on there it dont pinch the tail at all! some tournament dont allow pinched tails, also if u put in silicone on the inside edges to seal, dont put it on the edge with the start of the ruler sticker will be or it will hard to get 0 on the edge.


Really?...is that because they are only going by length and aren't weighing them in, so slot doesn't matter? Are you just going to cut the bottom off past the 27" mark?

Thanks


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

EODangler said:


> Really?...is that because they are only going by length and aren't weighing them in, so slot doesn't matter? Are you just going to cut the bottom off past the 27" mark?
> 
> Thanks


the tourney was a online photo catch and release tourney, some allow a pinched tail but the bigger ones like 27, 28,29,30...etcc or above there tails are wider than the board. yes i will cut the bottom off around there, it only pinches the bottom of the tail, but just so nobody can argue i will cut my board


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Oxe i have two you can have one, not the exact same but it's a start, I can finish it up for ya. I will bring it to the HOW meeting if you are going to be there


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ycanti that would be great! Where are the details on the meeting? Ardiemus Sent you a PM


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Where can I get the rulers at locally, I have two of the 321 fish rulers, will be glad to build boards. Mine fold up to 24" and out to 48" , we could use the whole ruler if you have the room on your yak.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I just made one. Took about 20 minutes. Definitely made some little mistakes, but I'm kind of limited with hand tools. Plus I'm impatient. Just waiting on my 321 rulers. Here's a pic.


----------

